# Finally



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Woo Hoo finally after 6 long weeks my paperwork came in and picked up my 92fs. But now leaving for Indianapolis for the fire convention, wont be able to go to the range till i get back.


----------



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations on your _new_ 92. I really enjoy my 92's. Let us know how she handles when you get back from the range.


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks.. will do


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

beretta9mm said:


> Woo Hoo finally after 6 long weeks my paperwork came in and picked up my 92fs. But now leaving for Indianapolis for the fire convention, wont be able to go to the range till i get back.


Just out of curiosity, what kind of "paperwork" were you waiting 6 weeks for? Not being from "New Joisy", I'm not familiar with having to have a note from my Mommy before I can buy a gun. (Do yourself a favor and stay in Indianapolis!  )


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

LOL.. 1st was my change of address on my firearm id card, then my purchase permit for my hand gun. (had a great time at Indy went by to fast)


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

beretta9mm said:


> LOL.. 1st was my change of address on my firearm id card, then my purchase permit for my hand gun. (had a great time at Indy went by to fast)


Save yourself a bunch of time on buying firearms by becoming a Hoosier!


----------



## SemperFi1 (Mar 4, 2012)

It's now been seven weeks since I submitted my purchase authorization request to the NYPD for my second handgun. Seven weeks for someone who has already been through the vetting process to obtain a handgun license in NYC and who already owns a handgun to be "approved" for another one. I know it's part of NYC's master plan to discourage those living in NYC to obtain guns but geez I already have a license and a gun and a deposit on a new PX4 Storm 9mm which I hope to pick up some day. Finding the particular gun you want can often be an exasperating experience as well so when I found the PX4 I jumped on it and put it on hold.
Does anyone else feel like they're banging their heads against a wall or have to jump through hoops to legally obtain a handgun or even a second or third one? As they keep telling me at the license bureau...any day now.


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Waited 6 weeks for mine witch felt like forever, however some people told me that was fast. One guy on my fier dept waited 6 months. The only good thing was i paid my gun off while waiting.


----------



## SemperFi1 (Mar 4, 2012)

I called the license bureau yesterday and it was the same old story. They received my application which is still pending and I should hear from them "before the end of the month". Then I would need to go into Manhattan because they do not mail approved purchase authorizations.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Damn, but I'm glad that I live in Indiana!


----------



## boodaddy (Apr 14, 2012)

Hurryin' Hoosier said:


> Damn, but I'm glad that I live in Indiana!


Dude no doubt. It took me like 30 minutes here in Ohio. So you have to go through this every time you get a handgun? I would get two at a time lol


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

That's exactly what i did. Got 2 purchase permits. The only bad thing is there only good for 90 days, so after your 1st purchace you have to wait 30 days before you can make your 2nd purchase.


----------



## boodaddy (Apr 14, 2012)

beretta9mm said:


> That's exactly what i did. Got 2 purchase permits. The only bad thing is there only good for 90 days, so after your 1st purchace you have to wait 30 days before you can make your 2nd purchase.


I feel for you man. That's crazy. In Ohio we get 1 year to purchase anything we want. After the year is just another 30 Min FBI Background check. I mean if you go in there wanting 30 guns or something it could raise a flag and they can turn you down, but two or three here and there is all good. I got an ID that they gave me that I take when I purchase something, and they just pull the number up, and it's all good. I got my Neos a couple weeks ago, and am getting a 30-06 for my dad. Buying something for a parent here is also no problem as a gift. I don't think it will be to much longer guns will be totally illegal anyhow the way things are going.

A friend of mine never buys new guns, he always buys them at gun shows here because no paper trail. I told him if they made them illegal, having one is pointless anyhow because if you use it, you will spend the rest of your life in prison anyhow. He is considering buying new guns now lol. I don't like used guns myself. Whats your laws on gun shows etc..? Here in Ohio you can buy a gun off anyone which I recommend calling the sheriff's office and checking the serial number.

Hope you get your permits soon.


----------



## SemperFi1 (Mar 4, 2012)

boodaddy said:


> Dude no doubt. It took me like 30 minutes here in Ohio. So you have to go through this every time you get a handgun? I would get two at a time lol


You can only buy one handgun every 90 days in NYC, for a max of 4 per year with a mag limit of 10 rounds. Not that I would or could afford to buy 4 guns a year (or that my wife would let me) but it's just the damn principle of it that riles me up.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Ah yes, all you folks provide me with good reminders about moving to AZ from MI.
In Michigan, yep, had to get a permit from the local police to buy a handgun.
Complete with fingerprinting, and background checks from the State Police and the FBI.
That only took a couple of weeks. And then take the gun (disassembled, of course) back
for the local police "to fondle" for a few days. And, your gun could ONLY be picked up
between 1:30 and 3:00 PM on WEDNESDAYS.

My first purchase was a Beretta 92 FS with Trijicon night sights. After a few days, I called
the desk clerk. "Any idea when I can pick up my gun?" "Any problems?". _"No problems,
but not all of the officers have had a chance to look at it yet"._

After all this, the only place you could legally have the handgun was inside your house.
Getting a "Transport Unloaded for Hunting or Target-Shooting" permit was MUCH WORSE.

Been in AZ for 15 years. We no longer require a CCW permit to carry concealed. But,
I still think it is a good idea. Info and range training isn't all bad. And, it works in your
favor if you ever have to actually "use" your firearm.

Best of all, in AZ with your CCW and your driver's license photo ID, and your voter registration
you can buy a gun without any background check call to delay the purchase. Just CAREFULLY
fill out the 4473 and you're good to go. Then pay for it. Yep, takes about 30 minutes. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

boodaddy said:


> Dude no doubt. It took me like 30 minutes here in Ohio. So you have to go through this every time you get a handgun? I would get two at a time lol


And they call us a bunch of "fly-over hicks", huh? _Long live the old Northwest Territory! _


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

boodaddy said:


> I mean if you go in there wanting 30 guns or something it could raise a flag


Nah. Just show them your BATFE ID card and tell them that you're on your way to Mexico.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> In Michigan, yep, had to get a permit from the local police to buy a handgun.
> Complete with fingerprinting, and background checks from the State Police and the FBI.
> That only took a couple of weeks. And then take the gun (disassembled, of course) back
> for the local police "to fondle" for a few days. And, your gun could ONLY be picked up
> between 1:30 and 3:00 PM on WEDNESDAYS.


Go on. In MICHIGAN? Are you serious? Damn. Old good-looking Jennifer really got things hosed up, didn't she?


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

Man, I feel for you guys. Way down here in the great state of Alabama you just walk in to gun store or pawn shop, pick out your gun, fill out your paperwork and after a quick FBI background check you are good to go. Paperwork and background check take a total of 15 to 20 minutes, tops. And as far as I know, I could buy a gun every day if I wanted to. Never heard of any limitations here.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

meanmachine1961 said:


> Man, I feel for you guys. Way down here in the great state of Alabama you just walk in to gun store or pawn shop, pick out your gun, fill out your paperwork and after a quick FBI background check you are good to go. Paperwork and background check take a total of 15 to 20 minutes, tops. And as far as I know, I could buy a gun every day if I wanted to. Never heard of any limitations here.


Same-same Indiana.


----------



## SemperFi1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Well April has come and will be gone in less than six hours and still no approved purchase authorization. Even though I was told numerous times that "you'll have it by the end of April". Oh, silly me. They meant April, 2013.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Twenty minutes and out the door with my new pistol last week. No waiting period.


----------



## Donald (Apr 20, 2012)

Mna that has to suck, i live in northern michigan and we stop at the city police post and they ask if i know how to safly handle a gun then a background check and issue a permit. the whole process takes five minutes.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hurryin' Hoosier said:


> Damn, but I'm glad that I live in Indiana!


Word! That would really suck going through all that BS.:smt076


----------



## TwoSixShooters (Mar 1, 2012)

You can apply for a extension on that permit for another 90 days if you still haven't found what you are looking for. wait a minute arent those lyrics to a song or something??


----------



## SemperFi1 (Mar 4, 2012)

And the beat goes on...8 weeks and a day, 57 days and still no purchase authorization. I actually had my handgun license approved in less time than it's taking to be approved for a second gun. Man am I steamed and now I'll have to wait another 12 days or more to pick up my gun because I'm going on vacation this weekend. If I wasn't going away I would be putting up a stink with the NYPD but at this point it doesn't pay. They would probably just stick my authorization back at the bottom of the pile.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats on your purchase.

You chose one of the very best handguns in the world.....bar none. :smt023


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Donald said:


> Mna that has to suck, i live in northern michigan and we stop at the city police post and they ask if i know how to safly handle a gun then a background check and issue a permit. the whole process takes five minutes.


My description of the "procedure" in Michgan was circa 1992-1997. First gun in 1992. First "Transport" permit in 1994.
The actual hoops to jump through to have a legal "Transport Unloaded - Hunting and Target" to go to a range took me over three months and $150.
I think things are much easier in Michigan now ?
Back then an actual concealed carry permit required you to be a security firm employee, or "politically connected". WELL connected.
But I read that Michigan now has a CCW shall issue system ?

In any case, in 1997 I retired at age 54 and had a house built here in AZ "out in the county". Two hours north of Phoenix. 
We've got forests and mountains and high desert valleys. It's gun country. I've never looked back. :smt1099

Oh yeah, the idiots from California who "want to change our culture" freak out over folks who open carry. 
"We've got to stop THAT ! ! !"
Ain't happening.


----------



## gollum (Dec 23, 2011)

In MI you have to obtain a Permit to Purchase by going down to your local LE Agency and getting the background checks. You then take the permit to go buy the handgun, then take it back to station for "Safety Check" which is a nice way to say gun registration.
This was the way I did it back in 1993 and then in 2008. A real PITA without CPL
If you have a CPL you don't need a Permit To Purchase but after purchasing handgun you send in your registration.
Now in KY, like AZ, gun freedom at it's best. If you do not have a CCDW, dealer phones in background check, fill out 4473, you walk away minutes later. With a CCDW, fill out 4473, pay and walk.
Plus the "D" in CCDW means Deadly, you can carry a long list of weapons, auto knives, etc.
I love KY.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

gollum said:


> If you do not have a CCDW, dealer phones in background check, fill out 4473, you walk away minutes later. With a CCDW, fill out 4473, pay and walk.


What we have in Indiana is called an "LTCH" (License to Carry a Handgun). Whether you have one or not, though, all you have to make a purchase from an FFL is fill out the 4473, give him the 2-3 minutes to call in the background check, and hand him the money. Can't get much simpler than that!


----------



## SteveC (Apr 27, 2012)

Hurryin' Hoosier said:


> What we have in Indiana is called an "LTCH" (License to Carry a Handgun). Whether you have one or not, though, all you have to make a purchase from an FFL is fill out the 4473, give him the 2-3 minutes to call in the background check, and hand him the money. Can't get much simpler than that!


Same in WV. Need permit to carry concealed, but I can make a purchase from FFL in the same few minutes. And open carry is legal.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

SteveC said:


> Same in WV. Need permit to carry concealed, but I can make a purchase from FFL in the same few minutes. And open carry is legal.


Ain't it great to live in a "non-socialist" state?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

> Oh yeah, the idiots from California who "want to change our culture" freak out over folks who open carry.
> "We've got to stop THAT ! ! !"


California is likewise bankrupt and 16 billion dollars in debt, now that's what I call a responsible government, they know what's best for their subjects alright. Someone is going to have to tell them repression and socialism/communism doesn't work.


----------



## SemperFi1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, I'm back from my cruise and lo and behold my purchase authorization has finally been approved after slightly more than a two month wait. Today I went to 1 Police Plaza to pick up the authorization (heaven forbid they should mail it). On Saturday I'll pick up the gun but still deciding between the PX4 or the 92FS in black. Can't wait!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Go with the 92, you won't be sorry...........man, I didn't realize that so many states had such screwed up policies and laws.....up here, you make your firearm purchase, and there is a two day waiting period...fill out the paperwork, pick up in two days......no limitation on number of purchases, although, I know a few people that made more than four purchases a year, and got visits from the ATF. They wanted to know if they still owned the firearms, and if not, where were they.....their answer...." I sold it to some guy", which is not illegal...you can also sell at the gunshows, without FFL. Luckily, my FFL has been in business, privately, for about 25 years....he deals with the local Leo's and ATF, and retired FBI, so they know he's on the up and up, and no worries for me.


----------



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

A PX4 or a 92FS, both great guns. I have a Beretta cougar with the rotating barrel; I feel hardly any recoil with it. I sometimes I shoot a PX4 .40 they have at at the range and the same, hardly any recoil. Good luck with your choice. I use to live in NYC back in the 70's. I am glad I moved out. I have my CW/F license from FL. With that there is never a wait.


----------



## SemperFi1 (Mar 4, 2012)

I do have a deposit down on the PX4 but can easily change to the 92FS. Still undecided but I'm leaning toward the 92FS because of the longer barrel. Since it's not going to be a carry gun (in NYC, yeah right) I think the 92FS might be the better choice. I guess I won't be able to decide until I'm holding both of them one last time.


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

92fs is a great gun you won't be sorry.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The Storm is equally as great as well and you won't be sorry, I own both. If I were you I'd get the 92FS and a Storm Compact and have the best of both worlds.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

SemperFi1 said:


> Well, I'm back from my cruise and lo and behold my purchase authorization has finally been approved after slightly more than a two month wait. Today I went to 1 Police Plaza to pick up the authorization (heaven forbid they should mail it). On Saturday I'll pick up the gun but still deciding between the PX4 or the 92FS in black. Can't wait!


Are you going to be carrying this gun? If so, I would go with the PX4, if not I would go for the 92FS. Sorry about all the BS you have to go through in your state. Communist.


----------



## SemperFi1 (Mar 4, 2012)

berettatoter said:


> Are you going to be carrying this gun? If so, I would go with the PX4, if not I would go for the 92FS. Sorry about all the BS you have to go through in your state. Communist.


No, not for carry. That's exactly why I'm leaning toward the 92FS.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

SemperFi1 said:


> No, not for carry. That's exactly why I'm leaning toward the 92FS.


I absolutely love mine. It is the best shooting 9mm, next to the Browning Hi Power, I have ever shot.:numbchuck:


----------



## SemperFi1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, I finally have it...a brand new Beretta 92FS. Picked it up this morning after nearly a 2 1/2 month wait from the NYPD for a purchase authorization. Although I have been totally exasperated at times due to the lengthy wait and miles of red tape I'm a happy man today. All of the BS was finally worth it and if you live in NYC you know what I mean. If you live in most any other state in this country, count your blessings.
Can't wait to take it to the range but the first order of business is to celebrate by cracking open that new bottle of Glenlivet that I just brought back from my cruise. Cheers.


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

Congrats on choosing a fine pistol.


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats on your new gun.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

SemperFi1 said:


> Well, I finally have it...a brand new Beretta 92FS. Picked it up this morning after nearly a 2 1/2 month wait from the NYPD for a purchase authorization. Although I have been totally exasperated at times due to the lengthy wait and miles of red tape I'm a happy man today. All of the BS was finally worth it and if you live in NYC you know what I mean. If you live in most any other state in this country, count your blessings.
> Can't wait to take it to the range but the first order of business is to celebrate by cracking open that new bottle of Glenlivet that I just brought back from my cruise. Cheers.


Well then, the only advice I would have would be to stock up on 9mm ammo. When the bottom finally falls out on all this, and being that there will be a lot of people around you that would kill you for a bottle of water, that shiny new Beretta of yours will keep you alive to get to a less populated area.


----------



## SemperFi1 (Mar 4, 2012)

meanmachine1961 said:


> Congrats on choosing a fine pistol.





beretta9mm said:


> Congrats on your new gun.





berettatoter said:


> Well then, the only advice I would have would be to stock up on 9mm ammo. When the bottom finally falls out on all this, and being that there will be a lot of people around you that would kill you for a bottle of water, that shiny new Beretta of yours will keep you alive to get to a less populated area.


Thanks for the congrats. Tomorrow I'll need to go to 1 Police Plaza in the city to have the gun inspected and recorded on my license. The red tape isn't exactly over yet but it will be by this time tomorrow. NYPD only gives you 72 hours after purchase to have the gun inspected. Just hope that I don't become ill overnight. I wonder what they would do if I exceeded the 72 hour limit?
If anyone has a recommendation for some inexpensive, clean burning 9mm ammo let me know. 
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## SemperFi1 (Mar 4, 2012)

What a day today and not in a good way. It took 3 hours to get my gun inspection done today and right about now I need a stiff drink. To make a very long story short, the machine that creates the licenses was slow and then stopped working entirely. Then the incompetent idiot who was taking care of this typed in the wrong model # on my license and it had to be done all over again which cost me another hour of my life. Couldn't really put up too much of a stink since I was in a building with about 1000 armed police officers. Talk about exasperation. 
I need to get to the range quick to release all this pent up frustration.


----------

